# My track on Google video



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The recent HO Champ Car race at my track has been posted to Google Video if anyone wants to check it out.

Here is the link (hope it works):
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2206207688876388014&hl=en

'doba


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

The track looks spectacular, and the video was done very well.

What chassis do you use on those champ cars?

Does your pit-stop area have some type of timer connected to it?

Thanks for sharing the video - it is very inspiring.

Racoons huh...


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

I enjoyed the video a lot. What are the (rough) car specs?

-- Bill


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Very Cool !*

Nicely done vid Doba. The track looks awesone as well. If it's possible to have too much fun... you did. :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

okay, that is SO cool... you guys seemed to have a ball covering the event!

--rick


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

Im general square nutts and this a military operation precisely...
LOL that was PRICELESS!


The track looks fantastic! Nice long and fast, always a good combination. I had never heard or seen the car sound effects on a slot track, just ready about it. But thats smurfin cool! Looks like you gents had a fun night. :thumbsup:


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

That is truly awesome video, thanks for sharing.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Awesome coverage. Even the color commentary was well done. I was pulling for John Margetti(sp) in Heat 1.

Jim


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice track, and a great video. It apears that everyone had a great time. 
Keep up the Great races, and let us see more great videos. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

As I said before, I really enjoyed your video. I did sign up for the MSN group that scrolls across the screen periodically during the video, largely to get a peek at your rules. Originally I just wanted to determine the kind of cars you're running (pretty much stock 440X2s in case others are interested) but I've found the HO Champ Car World Series rules to be much richer than the typical rules you see.

I think you have quite a race series there. I like the rule setup and the other non-race things that you do (including the videos!), which make your series feel much more like a professional race series. I am quite impressed. 

Congratulations to everyone in the HO Champ Car World Series for creating such an impressive race series.

And I should also say that your track is very, very nice and quite an inspiration to me.

-- Bill


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

The best slot car video I ever saw. The track is awesome!!!


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

'Doba,

In another thread there was mention of having computer-required re-fueling of slot cars, something available on the larger scale digital tracks.

I remember watching this video of your track, and seeing the cars stop for what looked like a refuel. Do you have this feature on your track?

I think I recall reading about some software that could do this, and I think it is something I would like to try out.

Jeff


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Way cool! Looks like you guys have a blast. This looks like a recruiting tool!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Scafremon said:


> 'Doba,
> 
> In another thread there was mention of having computer-required re-fueling of slot cars, something available on the larger scale digital tracks.
> 
> ...


No -- no software. This is just a 'gimmick' the series uses to spice up the races.

It works like this:
1 -- There are about 30 business cards with varying pit stop times written on them, along with some notes as to how the stop is going.
2 -- The fastest qualifier that makes the feature cuts the deck and the racing commences.
3 -- Everyone stays in their lane until halfway when there is a random computer picked rotation. When the race resumes, the 'pit stop window' opens and the leader is the first car to pit, followed by 2nd, 3rd and 4th.
4 -- The pitting driver stops his car in the pit box and the TV announcer calls out the pit stop while timing the stop with a stopwatch. "Tires going on now, a small wing adjustment -- they finish up and he is GONE in 8 seconds" or some such stuff, depending on the time listed on the card. The leader gets the top card on the deck, 2nd gets the second card, etc.
5 -- Sometimes a driver gets stuck with a long stop, say 15 or 16 seconds. Or sometimes they get a really fast stop, but they get flagged for speeding in the pit lane and have to a 5-second stop-go penalty. Sometimes a driver will get called for clipping an air hose, and have to drive the next 10 laps with their opposite controller hand.

It's all a bit silly, but it makes it interesting when someone way out front gets a crap pit stop, along with a lane they arent as good in for the second half.

And yes there is even a DNF card that says something like "Everything looks normal, but wait -- the crew is taking the cowling off the car -- There's smoke at the back!" DNF

And we have actual racing DNF rules too -- if your car hits the floor during the night, it is an accident DNF unless you got zinged by a lane jump or got punted because the car was in an unmarshallable location or the marshal was just not quick enough to grab it.

'doba


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I love it! I think something like that is exactly what I need for my family race event, where no one is really all that serious about how where they finish a race, but want to just have a good time.

As I recall the video had a link to site regarding that Champ car series, but can you post it here? Are the complete rules listed there?

I can even see some drinking games that could be incorporated into race, for those races where the the players have a tendency to imbibe. Maybe instead of a straight-forward DNF card, the card instructs the person to make a new pitcher of margaritas.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Scafremon said:


> I love it! I think something like that is exactly what I need for my family race event, where no one is really all that serious about how where they finish a race, but want to just have a good time.
> 
> As I recall the video had a link to site regarding that Champ car series, but can you post it here? Are the complete rules listed there?
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, you could do drinking game rules I'm sure :lol: 

Here is a link to the Christmas race which I won, which features some of the DNF stuff I mentioned earlier. The first couple minutes of the show are death, but the race program proper starts at about 3:20 in.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-825392262362133821&hl=en

Here is a link to the series website on MSN:

http://groups.msn.com/HOChampCar/welcometohochampcar.msnw

I don't think the rules are posted anywhere, however.

'doba


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> I don't think the rules are posted anywhere, however.
> 
> 'doba


'Doba --

The rules are posted under 'Resources' on your club web site. Jim Kristof updated them 8/29/06, so they should be pretty up-to-date. They are a Word document.

I still think your rules are an example of how to run a club. Your use of local public access TV is unique, getting sponsorship for the various events from local companies is inspiring, and the different types of events -- 'deslot' vs 'open class' vs a regular event add variety to what is going on.

Your rules for the '500' sound like a lot of fun. The qualifying procedure adds a lot of strategy, and the unique 'fuel stop' and 'tire change' sound like a lot of fun.

-- Bill


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Watched several of the vidoes. You guys rock!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Sweet video! Like they said, you guys must have been having a blast.  rr


----------

